# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Black College Students Get Bad News

## Trinnity



----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2013)

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

Most kids wanted Obama.  Now they need to suck it up and go down with the ship.  Is that too harsh?  LIGAS.

----------

Canadianeye (11-17-2013)

----------


## wist43

They're young, dumb, and ignorant.

This experience won't change them in the least though... everyday they are being propagandized with ever more nonsense. That one girl said he should have been putting money in blacks pockets, instead he's been putting money in white's pockets - how incredibly stupid and ignorant is that??

It's hard to have much sympathy for them - they're determined to believe lies. They're intellectually dishonest. They deserve to go down with the ship.

----------

Canadianeye (11-17-2013),RMNIXON (11-18-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

They can thank the Fresh Prince of Bill Ayers.

----------

Brewski (11-18-2013),Dan40 (11-18-2013),DonGlock26 (11-18-2013),RMNIXON (11-18-2013),Trinnity (11-17-2013)

----------


## lostbeyond

> They're young, dumb, and ignorant.
> 
> This experience won't change them in the least though... everyday they are being propagandized with ever more nonsense. That one girl said he should have been putting money in blacks pockets, instead he's been putting money in white's pockets - how incredibly stupid and ignorant is that??
> 
> It's hard to have much sympathy for them - they're determined to believe lies. They're intellectually dishonest. They deserve to go down with the ship.


I disagree.  Where would you get better information from?  The country is set up such that your family must work more and more time for less, and that means less talks of oppinions.  Then the teachers have a script to feed to you.  Your last resort?  We know how much TV is real.  And who would have time or know-how to construct internet searches for quality information?

----------


## wist43

> I disagree.  Where would you get better information from?  The country is set up such that your family must work more and more time for less, and that means less talks of oppinions.  Then the teachers have a script to feed to you.  Your last resort?  We know how much TV is real.  And who would have time or know-how to construct internet searches for quality information?


As an excuse maker, that's pretty weak.

The internet is still a wide open resource. If you even suspect you're being lied to or misled - put your little brain to it. I figured it out; millions have figured it out.

Yes, those of us who understand the game are a minority, but that isn't b/c the information isn't available, it is b/c the calibur of Amerikan is very dismal. They're intellectually lazy, intellectually dishonest, some are outright racist (as the case with that girl in the video), and the vast majority are ignorant and determined to remain so.

If you don't understand how something works, and understanding how that something works is essential to your survival, and the information is, in fact, available with a little digging?? - whose fault is it when the majority cast aside the task of research and study in lieu of playing video games, listening to hours of hip-hop, or cruising with their "posse"??

The kids in that video were ignorant and stupid - ignorant is understandable and correctable. Stupid I don't have much sympathy for.

----------


## lostbeyond

> As an excuse maker, that's pretty weak.
> 
> The internet is still a wide open resource. If you even suspect you're being lied to or misled - put your little brain to it. I figured it out; millions have figured it out.
> 
> Yes, those of us who understand the game are a minority, but that isn't b/c the information isn't available, it is b/c the calibur of Amerikan is very dismal. They're intellectually lazy, intellectually dishonest, some are outright racist (as the case with that girl in the video), and the vast majority are ignorant and determined to remain so.
> 
> If you don't understand how something works, and understanding how that something works is essential to your survival, and the information is, in fact, available with a little digging?? - whose fault is it when the majority cast aside the task of research and study in lieu of playing video games, listening to hours of hip-hop, or cruising with their "posse"??
> 
> *The kids in that video were ignorant and stupid - ignorant is understandable and correctable. Stupid I don't have much sympathy for.*


I agree actually.  This is what gives the license to power pranksters in Washington to rule and do whatever they want, for their fun.  I am the only guy who is not like them, but that puts me in a bad light.

----------


## Coolwalker

*Bowie State University  in Maryland is one of the oldest black colleges in America and has  been traditionally known as a powerhouse among black colleges.  Students at Bowie State are now LIVID over Obamacare  as prices for health insurance there have shot up from $50  per semester to $900 per semester. With Democratic politicians also  turning on Obamacare, is his signature legislation now dead in the  water? There appears to be no fix and the revolt continues.* *Officials at one one of the nations oldest and most elite  historically black colleges are citing the Affordable Care Act (ACA) as  the reason they have cancelled a school-wide affordable health care plan  they had offered students.*  *The official website for Bowie State, a Maryland public  school less than an hours drive from Washington D.C., explains that  Obamacares new regulations would force the cost of the insurance to  rise from $50 to $900 a semester.*  *The cost of insurance for domestic students will increase to approximately $1800 per year. *  *Bowie State University has suspended offering health  insurance for domestic students for the 2013-2014 academic year, states  the schools official website.  Due to new requirements of the Affordable Care Act which will go into  effect on January 1, 2014, the cost of insurance for domestic students  will increase to approximately $1800 per year.* 

http://beforeitsnews.com/healthcare/...e-2452088.html

----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

*merged~*

----------


## President Peanut

> I disagree. Where would you get better information from? The country is set up such that your family must work more and more time for less, and that means less talks of oppinions. Then the teachers have a script to feed to you. Your last resort? We know how much TV is real. And who would have time or know-how to construct internet searches for quality information?


I understand your point, however, I was deployed, attending college online, trying to take care of Joes, and still had time to do a basic search on the Internet over what the President was saying. What it requires is not time, but intelligence enough to know bull shit when it is in front of you. THAT is what so many of my generation lack.

----------


## Brewski

> They can thank the Fresh Prince of Bill Ayers.


Awesome quip!  Thanks!

----------


## RMNIXON

> This experience won't change them in the least though... everyday they are being propagandized with ever more nonsense. *That one girl said he should have been putting money in blacks pockets, instead he's been putting money in white's pockets - how incredibly stupid and ignorant is that??*
> 
> It's hard to have much sympathy for them - they're determined to believe lies. They're intellectually dishonest. They deserve to go down with the ship.



The pie is shrinking. The opportunities less. The Prosperity as promised five years ago not happening.

The rational response would be to find out what we are doing wrong and reverse the course. Instead you get a circle the wagons mentality based on race. Black College students should be given more!

----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> *Bowie State University  in Maryland is one of the oldest ‘black colleges’ in America and has  been traditionally known as a powerhouse among ‘black colleges’.  Students at Bowie State are now LIVID over Obamacare  as prices for health insurance there have shot up from $50  per semester to $900 per semester. With Democratic politicians also  turning on Obamacare, is his signature legislation now dead in the  water? There appears to be no fix and the revolt continues.*
> 
> *Officials at one one of the nation’s oldest and most elite  historically black colleges are citing the Affordable Care Act (ACA) as  the reason they have cancelled a school-wide affordable health care plan  they had offered students.* 
> 
> *The official website for Bowie State, a Maryland public  school less than an hour’s drive from Washington D.C., explains that  Obamacare’s new regulations would force the cost of the insurance to  rise from $50 to $900 a semester.* 
> 
> *“The cost of insurance for domestic students will increase to approximately $1800 per year.” * 
> 
> 
> *“Bowie State University has suspended offering health  insurance for domestic students for the 2013-2014 academic year,” states  the school’s official website.  “Due to new requirements of the Affordable Care Act which will go into  effect on January 1, 2014, the cost of insurance for domestic students  will increase to approximately $1800 per year.”*


The gift that keeps on giving.   Looks like Christmas came early this year for the Republican Party.   Let's hope they don't fuck it up before November 2014.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

http://redalertpolitics.com/2013/11/...-1500-percent/



> “Bowie State University has suspended offering health insurance for domestic students for the 2013-2014 academic year,” the school’s website states. ”Due to new requirements of the Affordable Care Act which will go into effect on January 1, 2014, the cost of insurance for domestic students will increase to approximately $1800 per year.”According to Bowie State’s student newspaper, _The Bulldog Collegian,_ student health plans cost $54 per semester and would increase to $1,900 per year, or $950 per semester. The skeleton plans originally offered by the school — and favored by students — no longer complied with regulations mandated by Obamacare.
> A cached page from Bowie State’s website, though, details plans at roughly $50 per semester and increasing to $1,800 per year after the increase from Obamacare.
> Dr. Rita Wutoh, director of the university’s Wellness Center, said Bowie State officials decided it wouldn’t be beneficial to provide students with the option of purchasing these Cadillac plans and ruled such expensive plans are not “feasibly implemented.”
> The university reminded students that while they do not have the option to purchase insurance through Bowie State, they are required by law to be receive health coverage. *Students, the site states, can either remain on their parents’ health insurance plans until the age of 26 or may enter into Maryland’s state-run exchange, Maryland Health Connection.*
> “I guess if you like your coverage you really can’t keep it as millions of Americans have been finding out over the last month,” _The Bulldog Collegian_ stated. “This is one sure way to make sure those ‘Invincible Millennials’ are on the exchanges to make sure the cost of the ACA is balanced out.”

----------


## Brewski

Ultimately this means little.  90-95% of blacks would vote for Obama again today against any Republican.  Democrats have made voting Democrat a part of the black experience.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Ultimately this means little.  90-95% of blacks would vote for Obama again today at against Republican.  Democrats have made voting Democrat a part of the black experience.


No surprise there.  The Republicans have their favorite demographics as well.  Each party has a base.   This forum clearly delineates what the far Right base is:  White, Middle Class, mostly rural.   

http://www.ropercenter.uconn.edu/ele.../voted_12.html

----------


## Brewski

> No surprise there.  The Republicans have their favorite demographics as well.  Each party has a base.   This forum clearly delineates what the far Right base is:  White, Middle Class, mostly rural.   
> 
> http://www.ropercenter.uconn.edu/ele.../voted_12.html


Yeah, no.  Republicans have no monolithic group to speak of.  No equivalency argument here.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yeah, no.  Republicans have no monolithic group to speak of.  No equivalency argument here.


So you're blaming the 13% of the population that are Black for all the problems?  Interesting.  I had no idea you believe they are so powerful.  It's interesting.  Stupid, but interesting.

----------


## Brewski

> So you're blaming the 13% of the population that are Black for all the problems?  Interesting.  I had no idea you believe they are so powerful.  It's interesting.  Stupid, but interesting.


Interesting strawman.  Stupid, but interesting.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Interesting strawman.  Stupid, but interesting.


You're the one bitching about a minority vote, not me.

----------


## Brewski

> You're the one bitching about a minority vote, not me.


Congrats, that's a little closer to reality.  What you still need to work on is the leaps of stupidity that cause you to arrive at conclusions such as the following:




> So you're blaming the 13% of the population that are Black for all the problems?


... because I never said or implied that.

----------



----------


## Max Rockatansky

> ... because I never said or implied that.


Bullshit.  It was your whining about it that prompted me to post some facts on how wrong your thoughts were on the issue.  Blacks are a minority, a 13% minority to be exact.  Sure, they make a lot of noise, but the fact remains their vote is well outnumbered by other groups as my link proved.  Whining about them is weak.




> Ultimately this means little. 90-95% of blacks would vote for Obama again today against any Republican. Democrats have made voting Democrat a part of the black experience.





> Yeah, no.  Republicans have no monolithic group to speak of.  No equivalency argument here.

----------


## Brewski

> Bullshit.  It was your whining about it that prompted me to post some facts on how wrong your thoughts were on the issue.  Blacks are a minority, a 13% minority to be exact.  Sure, they make a lot of noise, but the fact remains their vote is well outnumbered by other groups as my link proved.  Whining about them is weak.


It's not bullshit at all.  Neither of your quotes show me "blaming the 13% of the population that are Black for all the problems".  You made that up.  

As for your weak attempt at discounting the black vote, if blacks voted at the same level in 2012 as they did in 2004, Romney would have won.  If blacks did not vote like a monolith, Democrats would never win the Presidency.  




> Had people voted last November at the same rates they did in 2004, when  black turnout was below its current historic levels, Republican Mitt  Romney would have won narrowly, according to an analysis conducted for  The Associated Press.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It's not bullshit at all.


 It is when you post things like this?




> if blacks voted at the same level in 2012 as they did in 2004, Romney would have won. If blacks did not vote like a monolith, Democrats would never win the Presidency.


As my link showed, if women, white men or any of the major demographics had voted 5-10% the other way, Romney, the RINO according to some, would have won.  In fact, if more conservatives had bothered to vote for "Romney the RINO", he probably would have won, so bitching that it's all the black's fault is just you being ignorant of the facts.  


http://www.ropercenter.uconn.edu/ele.../voted_12.html

----------


## Brewski

> It is when you post things like this?
> 
> 
> 
> As my link showed, if women, white men or any of the major demographics had voted 5-10% the other way, Romney, the RINO according to some, would have won.  In fact, if more conservatives had bothered to vote for "Romney the RINO", he probably would have won, so bitching that it's all the black's fault is just you being ignorant of the facts.  
> 
> 
> http://www.ropercenter.uconn.edu/ele.../voted_12.html


I never bitched that "it's all the black's fault".  You're simply being dishonest.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I never bitched that "it's all the black's fault".  You're simply being dishonest.


Not in those words, but intelligent people can read your own words and decide for themselves how much bitching about blacks you've done.





> Ultimately this means little. 90-95% of blacks would vote for Obama again today against any Republican. Democrats have made voting Democrat a part of the black experience.





> Yeah, no. Republicans have no monolithic group to speak of. No equivalency argument here.





> It's not bullshit at all. Neither of your quotes show me "blaming the 13% of the population that are Black for all the problems". You made that up. 
> 
> As for your weak attempt at discounting the black vote, if blacks voted at the same level in 2012 as they did in 2004, Romney would have won. If blacks did not vote like a monolith, Democrats would never win the Presidency.

----------


## Brewski

> Not in those words, but intelligent people can read your own words and decide for themselves how much bitching about blacks you've done.


That's right, and they'll be intelligent enough to realize that I never said or implied that its "all the black's fault" like you disingenuously claimed.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> They can thank the Fresh Prince of Bill Ayers.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The rational response would be to find out what we are doing wrong and reverse the course.



That means impeachment.

----------


## DonGlock26

> So you're blaming the 13% of the population that are Black for all the problems?  Interesting.  I had no idea you believe they are so powerful.  It's interesting.  Stupid, but interesting.


He didn't say anything like that. Why would you say such a stupid thing?

----------

Brewski (11-18-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Not in those words, but intelligent people can read your own words and decide for themselves how much bitching about blacks you've done.



Knock off the cyber stalking. Everyone knows that white progressives are the ones destroying America. Blacks destroy each other, but complain that whites or Republicans are out to get them and steal their inner city slums.  :Thinking:

----------


## Trinnity

> That means impeachment.



Even Will don't like him no mo.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Even Will don't like him no mo.







> *Kanye West says he’s ‘past’ Obama, feels used by president*http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...used-presiden/



The base is slipping away from Obama. The "anarcho-capitalists" will be beside themselves, if this trend should continue.

----------

Trinnity (11-18-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> That's right, and they'll be intelligent enough to realize that I never said or implied that its "all the black's fault" like you disingenuously claimed.


Didn't imply?  Then what was the purpose of focusing on blacks in your statements yet ignoring the votes of majority groups? 


> Ultimately this means little. 90-95% of blacks would vote for Obama again today against any Republican. Democrats have made voting Democrat a part of the black experience.





> It's not bullshit at all.  Neither of your quotes show me "blaming the 13% of the population that are Black for all the problems".  You made that up.  
> 
> As for your weak attempt at discounting the black vote, if blacks voted at the same level in 2012 as they did in 2004, Romney would have won.  If blacks did not vote like a monolith, Democrats would never win the Presidency.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Didn't imply?  Then what was the purpose of focusing on blacks in your statements yet ignoring the votes of majority groups?


This is the OP thread title- *Black College Students Get Bad News*Trinnity started the thread. Are you calling her a racist? If not, then STFU and stay out of threads that you don't like, if you are just going to badger other members with fictitious strawmen.

----------

Brewski (11-19-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Trinnity started the thread. Are you calling her a racist? If not, then STFU and stay out of threads that you don't like, if you are just going to badger other members with fictitious strawmen.


A little excited this morning, eh Don?  Whassa matter?  Not gettin' enough?  Not enough lead in the ol' pencil these days and it's creating frustration?

My comment was to Brewie's implying that if it wasn't for blacks, we'd have a white President.  If you can't get that, I have to think either you're not as intelligent as I believed or something else is at work.

----------


## Brewski

> Didn't imply?  Then what was the purpose of focusing on blacks in your statements yet ignoring the votes of majority groups?


This thread is about black college students turning on Obama.  My first post was simply to inject reality into the situation before anyone gets their hopes up about blacks not voting monolithically Democrat.  I never once blamed "the 13% of the population that are Black for all the problems"... you made that up.  However, it is absolutely true that if blacks did not vote as a monolith, Democrats would not win Presidential elections.  

Clear enough, or are you going to troll some more?

----------


## Brewski

> A little excited this morning, eh Don?  Whassa matter?  Not gettin' enough?  Not enough lead in the ol' pencil these days and it's creating frustration?







> *My comment was to Brewie's implying that if it wasn't for blacks, we'd have a white President.*  If you can't get that, I have to think either you're not as intelligent as I believed or something else is at work.


I said or implied no such thing.  Have you always been so dishonest?  That must suck.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-19-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> A little excited this morning, eh Don?  Whassa matter?  Not gettin' enough?  Not enough lead in the ol' pencil these days and it's creating frustration?
> 
> My comment was to Brewie's implying that if it wasn't for blacks, we'd have a white President.  If you can't get that, I have to think either you're not as intelligent as I believed or something else is at work.





No, just letting you know that your disingenuous construction of a strawman argument is childish and pedestrian. You can't really respond to most arguments in this sub-forum, so you make arguments up.

It's kind of pathetic.


He did nothing of the sort. He is pointing out that the vast majority of blacks vote for Democrats. 

Do think they are smart for backing a party that has done nothing for them?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> He did nothing of the sort. He is pointing out that the vast majority of blacks vote for Democrats.


He said far more than that obvious bit of trivia:




> if blacks voted at the same level in 2012 as they did in 2004, Romney would have won.  If blacks did not vote like a monolith, Democrats would never win the Presidency.


He's blaming every Democrat elected President on the "90-95%" of a minority 13% of the population.  This is ridiculously stupid for a few reasons.  As the graphic below displays, despite a record turnout of black voters in 2008, bumping their turnout in 2004 from 60.3 to 65.2, as a percentage of voters, the bump only amounted to an increase of 1.1%.  As the third graphic (second link) shows, black voter turnout reduced in 2012.  Ergo, their effect on the actual election was even less than in 2008.  Non-Hispanic White voter turnout dropped from 82% in 2004 to 78% in both 2008 and 2012.  Republican turnout dropped from 39% in 2004 to 36% in 2012.  

If knuckleheads want to blame Blacks for Romney's loss, I can't stop them, but anyone who doesn't have their head placed firmly up their own ass will easily see that blaming Blacks for the loss is ridiculous. 


http://www.pewhispanic.org/2009/04/3...in-us-history/



http://www.gallup.com/poll/158399/20...like-2008.aspx

----------


## Brewski

> He said far more than that obvious bit of trivia:
> 
> 
> 
> He's blaming every Democrat elected President on the "90-95%" of a minority 13% of the population.


Another bullshit claim. 




> This is ridiculously stupid for a few reasons.


I agree.  1) It came from you, and 2) you made it up.




> As the graphic below displays, despite a record turnout of black voters in 2008, bumping their turnout in 2004 from 60.3 to 65.2, as a percentage of voters, the bump only amounted to an increase of 1.1%.  As the third graphic (second link) shows, black voter turnout reduced in 2012.  Ergo, their effect on the actual election was even less than in 2008.


And how does that apparently refute my argument?  

Here's what happened:  I made a claim that this college example does little to show a trend with blacks.  They would vote for Obama again today if they could.  You responded with "Well the GOP has their groups to", and I refuted that by pointing out that the GOP has no monolithic voting bloc like the Democrats have.  Then you went full retard and said something to the effect of "durr your blaming blacks for all teh problems?!! lol!1!" and we've been battling your strawman arguments and other fallacies ever since.  

I made the claim that if blacks voted like every other racial group, Democrats would not win Presidential elections.  Electoral votes that would normally go to Republicans end up going to Democrats due to the monolithic urban black vote in the dense population areas in the inner cities.   This isn't an example of me "blaming blacks for all the problems".  There are many reasons why Democrats win.  We do know, however, that if the same demographics existed today as 1980, Romney would have beaten Obama.  





> Non-Hispanic White voter turnout dropped from 82% in 2004 to 78% in both 2008 and 2012.  Republican turnout dropped from 39% in 2004 to 36% in 2012.  
> 
> If knuckleheads want to blame Blacks for Romney's loss, I can't stop them, but anyone who doesn't have their head placed firmly up their own ass will easily see that blaming Blacks for the loss is ridiculous. 
> 
> 
> http://www.pewhispanic.org/2009/04/3...in-us-history/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gallup.com/poll/158399/20...like-2008.aspx


It's not ridiculous at all.  If 35-40% of black votes went towards Republicans instead of an almost monolithic Democrat vote, Obama would have lost the election.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-19-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> He said far more than that obvious bit of trivia:


He responded to your original strawman. Hahahaha!!!!

----------

Brewski (11-19-2013)

----------

